# So was Angry Miz girl a plant??



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

It wouldnt be surprising if they placed someone in the crowd so that they could convey the emotion they wanted to to the fans so i wonder now theyve used 'angry Miz girl' was she a plant?


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

No she was not a plant, but WWE noticed what happened on the Internet after she appeared and just used it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think she was absolutely a plant from the beginning. It's just too convenient for it not to have been.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Definite plant.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think she was a plant. Did you hear her speak during her acceptance speech? If she was an actress, she would know how to enunciate in front of a microphone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't think she was a plant. Did you hear her speak during her acceptance speech? If she was an actress, she would know how to enunciate in front of a microphone.


But if she's an actress then she knows how to act shy and act like she's nervous and doesn't know what she's doing.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

i think she was just a plant for tonights episode, but during the miz vs orton match i think that was real and they just gave her like 20 bucks to appear tonight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> But if she's an actress then she knows how to act shy and act like she's nervous and doesn't know what she's doing.


*

Bingo.


She doesn't even have to be an actress. She just has to know how to make a couple of faces. 

Maybe she's a relative of one of the wrestlers or one of the crew or something. Who knows.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> But if she's an actress then she knows how to act shy and act like she's nervous and doesn't know what she's doing.


Even if she was acting shy and nervous, she would at least make sure that you could hear what she said.

You couldn't even hear her on the microphone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> ...


The more I look at her she reminds me of the little girl that Shawn Michaels superkicked last year during that skit with D-X where Triple H went to bring Shawn Michaels back to the WWE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Even if she was acting shy and nervous, she would at least make sure that you could hear what she said.
> 
> You couldn't even hear her on the microphone.


*Possibly. Depending on how an actress wanted to portray it. 

But again, she doesn't have to be an actress to be a plant.*


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I highly doubt she was a plant.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

She was a plant no doubt about it and tonight proved it, once again she pulled the face as well. Said all along she was, No1 they wouldnt know who on earth she was anyway so wouldnt find her deffo plant


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

lisaharrod said:


> She was a plant no doubt about it and tonight proved it, once again she pulled the face as well. Said all along she was, No1 they wouldnt know who on earth she was anyway so wouldnt find her deffo plant


They definitely told her what to do tonight, but not the night Miz cashed in.

As for them not knowing who she was. They could easily find out on the internet and contacted her parents.


----------



## Morbo (Mar 30, 2010)

lisaharrod said:


> She was a plant no doubt about it and tonight proved it, once again she pulled the face as well. Said all along she was, No1 they wouldnt know who on earth she was anyway so wouldnt find her deffo plant


How does tonight prove she was a plant? Because you doubt their ability to track someone down? I doubt it would be that hard to be honest.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nah, I think they just tracked her down and gave her something to make coming tonight worth her time. (Or that's how I see it.)


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

What would they do to track her down? Get her seat number from the camera shot and hope that her dad paid with a credit card?

It'd pretty hard to track down a 10 year old kid by using just a picture of her, and I doubt it would be worth the WWE's time for such a simple segment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah I'm thinking it was a plant as well. I just can't imagine how they would go about tracking her down if she was not.


----------



## lewis1711 (Nov 28, 2010)

If she is working for the WWE, I just hope they don't rehire Randy Savage or she's in definite danger.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> What would they do to track her down? Get her seat number from the camera shot and hope that her dad paid with a credit card?
> 
> It'd pretty hard to track down a 10 year old kid by using just a picture of her, and I doubt it would be worth the WWE's time for such a simple segment.


That wasn't a "simple segment". She probably will go down as one of the most memorable WWE fan reactions of all-time.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think she was absolutely a plant from the beginning. It's just too convenient for it not to have been.*


I agree. I think all of them were. But it's not the worst idea either. It helps get over the emotion.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

She would definitely not be a plant as you would note she brought out her father with her.
In any case she def was told what to do tonight though


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

She was a plant and people who think she wasnt have no clue at all sorry. WE all saw how "pissed" of she was and she was more than likely brought out at the end of the show Miz came in. Notice how quick they turned the Camera to her out of all those thousands of people they managed to get her and have used her face since then which they would need permission for if she wasnt a plant.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

It doesn't matter if she was a plant. Isn't this what we want the wwe to do? Get us to react? Careful what you wish for. Personally, I think they just saw the amount of activity and found her. She listed a net friend, yo.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

Not a chance in hell.

Of course she wasnt, ridic to think different, some things are unpredictable. Something as simple as a crowd reaction got over, so WWE used it.

So easy to track her down.
Not worth wwe's time to track her down??? But putting a 10year old plant in just for a reaction, which they knew the internet would mark out for, thus bringing her back weeks later for the slammys,(when they didnt even know the catergories) to get heat for Miz?????? GTFO believers.


If at TLC she interferes in the match and costs Miz the title then I'll say sorry and believe. (Never going to happen!!!!)


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

lisaharrod said:


> She was a plant and people who think she wasnt have no clue at all sorry. WE all saw how "pissed" of she was and she was more than likely brought out at the end of the show Miz came in. Notice how quick they turned the Camera to her out of all those thousands of people they managed to get her and have used her face since then which they would need permission for if she wasnt a plant.


Technically, the likeness of any audience member can be used by the company; consent for said audience's likeness is given upon entering the arena. The same thing applies to the NFL and I assume the same would be for WWE.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Alverton said:


> Not a chance in hell.
> 
> Of course she wasnt, ridic to think different, some things are unpredictable. Something as simple as a crowd reaction got over, so WWE used it.
> 
> ...


Did you really just assume that the WWE doesn't know what the categories to their own slammy awards are going to be?

WWE knew it would be hard to suprise people with Miz's MITB cash-in, so they planted a face to convey the emotions they wanted people to feel. And when it got so over they brought her back for Miz heat. Simple as hell.

The slammy award looked like it was thrown together at the last moment, considering the lack of contenders. And one of the pictures was just a guy smiling, like seriously? This wasn't a serious category.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

lisaharrod said:


> She was a plant and people who think she wasnt have no clue at all sorry. WE all saw how "pissed" of she was and she was more than likely brought out at the end of the show Miz came in. Notice how quick they turned the Camera to her out of all those thousands of people they managed to get her and have used her face since then which they would need permission for if she wasnt a plant.


Umm, they show crowd reaction and specific people all the time. 

She was not a plant.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Did you really just assume that the WWE doesn't know what the categories to their own slammy awards are going to be?
> 
> WWE knew it would be hard to suprise people with Miz's MITB cash-in, so they planted a face to convey the emotions they wanted people to feel. And when it got so over they brought her back for Miz heat. Simple as hell.
> 
> The slammy award looked like it was thrown together at the last moment, considering the lack of contenders. And one of the pictures was just a guy smiling, like seriously? This wasn't a serious category.


lol contradictions ftw.

Are u saying crowds are so dead right now? That wwe weren't confident enough to find a young kid, who would be unhappy with the Miz, so they had to plant a fan!!!!


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

No shes not a fucking plant. Her reaction was just pricless. You guys are getting way to in depth about this if they wanted to plant people they would have people acting like monkeys and shit


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This isn't even a question. She was an obvious plant from the moment she was on TV. She's a really good plant too.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So those that are saying see is a plant....means that they think that everyone who has been on WWE Reactions were plants also.....yeah sorry she wasn't a plant. They just happened to get her on the TV at the moment she was reacting like that.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Conspiracy theorists can use pretty much anything to validate their theories no matter how unlikely they are. She wasn't a plant - I'm guessing she was tracked down through her sister's youtube account (she referenced the account name in her speech).


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I just can't figure how, if she wasn't a plant, the WWE would've tracked her down. Tickets are bought through ticket master and then sold through dozens of websites like StubHub and Craigslist - it'd be really hard to go by a credit card or something.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Absolutely not. When a moment like that happens you see that they scan the crowd to see reactions and she got caught. It was such a priceless reaction that they had to go with like they did with Miz on his celebration night. Them bringing her on there was just a consolation prize for using her like they did. "Well we used your reaction so we're gonna create a slammy award for you". Sounds pretty simple to me.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

As contrived as it seems for her to not be a plant, it's even more contrived for her to be a plant. You really think they couldn't track her down? Really? Then explain the concept of Sign Guy.

And by the way, anyone who enters the arena has automatically given consent to appear on TV.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> As contrived as it seems for her to not be a plant, it's even more contrived for her to be a plant. You really think they couldn't track her down? Really? Then explain the concept of Sign Guy.
> 
> And by the way, anyone who enters the arena has automatically given consent to appear on TV.


Wiiiiiii Common Sense ftw.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I just can't figure how, if she wasn't a plant, the WWE would've tracked her down. Tickets are bought through ticket master and then sold through dozens of websites like StubHub and Craigslist - it'd be really hard to go by a credit card or something.


It's not that hard when everyone who watches Raw wanted to know who that girl is.

If she was a plant, somebody would have seen her taking cues from someone.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I could understand them somehow finding her, but the fact that they've specifically used her in promos and had before shots from the same camera angle seems to indicate that she was a plant. If she wasn't a plant, why would they have had the camera on her before her reaction?

I'm not sure if she is or not, but signs point to her being a plant.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The Miz Girl was for real, and her expression will go down as one of the most priceless fan reactions of all time.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

will94 said:


> The most telling sign that she's was a plant is the fact that WWE had a "before" shot of her when Miz cut his promo about her reaction the week after he won the title.
> 
> I could understand them somehow finding her, but the fact that they've specifically used her in promos and had before shots from the same camera angle seems to indicate that she was a plant.


Not at all...there are way more camera shots around the arena...they could've had a camera on her for a good lil bit and she just not be on tv. So they could've went back and seen if they had it of her.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Not at all...there are way more camera shots around the arena...they could've had a camera on her for a good lil bit and she just not be on tv. So they could've went back and seen if they had it of her.


Right. If you noticed when The Miz showed the "before" pic, it was blurry, as if zoomed in, while the "after" pic was, of course, very sharp. Makes sense that the camera was panning that section of the crowd, and zoomed in on her when she made the face.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

People are acting like it she would've hard to track down. This would've been the grueling search effort WWE would have had to put in:

"Hi, Ticketek. It's WWE. Could we please have the name and number of the fans in seats 355 and 356, Row 20, Section 5." 

"Okay, we'll send that to you in 5 mins".

Job done.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

will94 said:


> I could understand them somehow finding her, but the fact that they've specifically used her in promos and had before shots from the same camera angle seems to indicate that she was a plant. If she wasn't a plant, why would they have had the camera on her before her reaction?
> 
> I'm not sure if she is or not, but signs point to her being a plant.


The wwe have had alot of practice. 

They search before a big angle for people (in this case kids) who might react to news/angle that the wwe want them to.

You think that they have one camera pointing to this girl? Or more likely 10 + cameras filming lots of peoples reactions.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

People also need to remember that RAW is aired on a 2-minute tape delay. The production people have time to search for these crowd reactions (provided by these multiple camera angles as mentioned above) and decide which ones to use.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think she's a plant, because otherwise, why would she want to come to Raw and be humiliated by the same guy who caused her to have a meltdown? I know it's tv and exposure is everything, but you'd think if she was for real, if she hates Miz SO much, that she'd freak at him becoming WWE Champion, I doubt she'd want to meet him. Well, not unless they were paying her, lol.

I guess either way is possible, but they've NEVER used any other fan, ever on live television in a segment. Not even sign guy. Which tells me, WWE wanted to do something special for Miz's title reign to really push his image as an annoying jerk over the edge, so they planted a fan and used her. I've always thought the camera panning to that little girl RIGHT AFTER Miz won the WWE title was WAY too convenient.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

It is a bit hard to grasp the concept of the camera being on that right person at that right time, but I guess it is possible that they got really lucky. It's also possible that they could have found her that night before she left the arena and got consent and what not or they could have gotten contacted by the girl or her parents, maybe to thank them for using her? Who the fuck knows, really who cares, that look is great either way.

My opinion? I think she's a plant.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

www . youtube .com /user / tigerbutter9 - This is the youtube account that she referenced in her speech. Check out the comments made by the account owner on the profile page - did WWE set this up as well?

EDIT: Apparently I can't post links yet - remove the spaces.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

She's a plant.

How the fuck would they have found out who she was? What if they bought tickets with cash? They'd have no clue who was in that seat.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

I think she's not a plant, dammit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

NWO Sweet said:


> She's a plant.
> 
> How the fuck would they have found out who she was? What if they bought tickets with cash? They'd have no clue who was in that seat.


It's quite possible that her parents came forward and let them know who she was.

She was the most talked about WWE fan of all-time. There's no way in hell they could plan that.

You're giving the writers and bookers *WAYYYY* too much credit!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

greyshark said:


> www . youtube .com /user / tigerbutter9 - This is the youtube account that she referenced in her speech. Check out the comments made by the account owner on the profile page - did WWE set this up as well?
> 
> EDIT: Apparently I can't post links yet - remove the spaces.


:lmao:lmao:lmao "Yeah. I get that look from her at least﻿ once a week.":lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

greyshark said:


> www . youtube .com /user / tigerbutter9 - This is the youtube account that she referenced in her speech. Check out the comments made by the account owner on the profile page - did WWE set this up as well?
> 
> EDIT: Apparently I can't post links yet - remove the spaces.


I mean, it is _a little_ suspicious that the YouTube account didn't exist until two weeks ago - right after it all happened on RAW... 

I don't know. After thinking about it some more, I think the only way they could've tracked her down if she wasn't a plant would be to physically find her as RAW was ending - which isn't too out there. This whole "check the credit card thing" that so many people have suggested is really unfeasible. 

I still say plant though. I think there's strong evidence for both sides, but I don't like to sit on the fence.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

She seemed out of place during the awards making me think she was not a plant and she didn't recreate the look either. If she had responded to the Miz in some kind of way then I would say she was a definate plant, but unless they comforward and say otherwise I'll continue to buy into the fantasy of it because that is what it's all about anyway.

Curious though...If she wasn't a plant. Do you think the paid her to appear on TV or gave her a trip to Wrestlemania or something?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I mean, it is _a little_ suspicious that the YouTube account didn't exist until two weeks ago - right after it all happened on RAW...
> 
> I don't know. After thinking about it some more, I think the only way they could've tracked her down if she wasn't a plant would be to physically find her as RAW was ending - which isn't too out there. This whole "check the credit card thing" that so many people have suggested is really unfeasible.
> 
> I still say plant though. I think there's strong evidence for both sides, but I don't like to sit on the fence.


Well, if I didn't have a YouTube account before my little sister became the infamous Miz girl, I for sure would after. Eh, I don't know, it's really hard for any of us to say for sure.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> She seemed out of place during the awards making me think she was not a plant and she didn't recreate the look either. If she had responded to the Miz in some kind of way then I would say she was a definate plant, but unless they comforward and say otherwise I'll continue to buy into the fantasy of it because that is what it's all about anyway.
> 
> Curious though...If she wasn't a plant. Do you think the paid her to appear on TV or gave her a trip to Wrestlemania or something?


I would hope they at least gave her the chance to meet Randy Orton since she's supposedly a big fan.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I really doubt it, the shot of her was hugely sucessful virally and WWE wanted to cash in on it, thats all


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> Curious though...If she wasn't a plant. Do you think the paid her to appear on TV or gave her a trip to Wrestlemania or something?


She and her family got a free trip to New Orleans and got to hang out backstage at Monday Night Raw. I'm sure the WWE paid for their expenses and stuff while they're there, and that should be enough.

Unless they start selling stuff with her name and face on it. They don't really owe her anything other than what she already got.

I'm sure once the segment was over, The Miz gave her the Slammy Award back, too.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

greyshark said:


> www . youtube .com /user / tigerbutter9 - This is the youtube account that she referenced in her speech. Check out the comments made by the account owner on the profile page - did WWE set this up as well?
> 
> EDIT: Apparently I can't post links yet - remove the spaces.


This.

http://www.youtube.com/user/tigerbutter9

Read the comments.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So umm does she get the award or not


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

Was that her father that walked out with her? Going back to the Raw footage who was standing beside her?


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

I've always wandered if they actually get a trophy to take home? I've never seen a home video of any wrestlers that had one displayed before that I can remember. Then again only a few wrestlers have had interviews from their real homes.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> Was that her father that walked out with her? Going back to the Raw footage who was standing beside her?


That was most likely her dad 
I don't see how you can call her a plant over this though 
It was definitely genuine when the Miz won the title and she seemed really nervous while on the mic imo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> That was most likely her dad
> I don't see how you can call her a plant over this though
> It was definitely genuine when the Miz won the title and she seemed really nervous while on the mic imo.


You couldn't hear her talk. So yeah, she was definitely nervous.

I also think they let her keep the trophy. They probably let her in about certain worked elements of the show, too.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

No. I think it was just a case of the WWE get lucky. The Slammy category was probably last minute since they weren't sure if they could get her to make it. LOL @ how she got a bigger reaction than most of the roster. That's just sad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Carcass said:


> LOL @ how she got a bigger reaction than most of the roster. That's just sad.


Did she really?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

What's a plant??


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

WWE always gets great reactions from little kids, they are not plants. If that were the case we would have "The Great Khali boy", "Jeff Hardy fan", "Edge boy", etc, etc.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> That was most likely her dad
> I don't see how you can call her a plant over this though
> It was definitely genuine when the Miz won the title and she seemed really nervous while on the mic imo.


Her nervousness really doesn't prove that she wasn't a plant, just that maybe she isn't an actress, the father still could be a WWE employee, all it would take is someone to notice that face and decide to use her.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Surprised one of the replies on the first page or so went unnoticed and I happen to strongly agree that this was the same girl HBK Sweet Chinned last year when Hunter went to bring him back, isn't it?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

This girl?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd296h9ysvE
Doesn't really look like her at all.





rcc said:


> People are acting like it she would've hard to track down. This would've been the grueling search effort WWE would have had to put in:
> 
> "Hi, Ticketek. It's WWE. Could we please have the name and number of the fans in seats 355 and 356, Row 20, Section 5."
> 
> ...


Yeah, of course, because the only way to buy a ticket is with a credit card. I'm sure a fairly large majority of people pay cash at box offices to get tickets.
You don't have to fill out a survey to buy tickets to an event, and there are so many different ticketing agencies out there it would be incredibly difficult to track down a single persons ticket for 5 seconds of camera time.

And if we go by the comments that her sister made, she claims she's spent every night crying since the day her face was on T.V because kids at school made fun of her, why in the world would she agree to appear AGAIN on the show that apparently ruined her life?



antoniomare007 said:


> WWE always gets great reactions from little kids, they are not plants. If that were the case we would have "The Great Khali boy", "Jeff Hardy fan", "Edge boy", etc, etc.


Exactly, and how many of them were brought onto a live T.V show to do an angle? Maybe, just maybe, if they had ran a pre-taped segment with her instead it would have been a little bit believable, but to allow a 10 year old kid onto live television with a live mic? Even with tape delay that's a pretty big risk for the WWE to take.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

She's at 2:31. It's only a side profile, but I don't believe it's her.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm guessing she was a plant. If she wasn't how the heck did they contact her? By the time they saw that they would have had to have ran to her, got her information and said, "you'll be hearing from us soon."

Plant all the way.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

lisaharrod said:


> She was a plant and people who think she wasnt have no clue at all sorry. WE all saw how "pissed" of she was and she was more than likely brought out at the end of the show Miz came in. Notice how quick they turned the Camera to her out of all those thousands of people they managed to get her and have used her face since then which they would need permission for if she wasnt a plant.


*This is what im talking about just like everyone on here you don't have a clue either, unless you work there you don't know what's going on. She may have been a plant or she could be a girl who the camera picked up and wwe jumped on it. This whole "this is what happened and if you don't agree with me then you're stupid" mentality is just lame. Were all the nominees plants or did you just see fans showing genuine emotion and enjoying wrestling something that people on this board can't seem to do anymore.*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Well, to be fair, fans don't even exist in TNA. They're all "cast members."


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Well, to be fair, fans don't even exist in TNA. They're all "cast members."


fpalm That was so mean, but very funny.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure how many cameras and spotters and all that the WWE uses, but it's totally feasible that she could've been scouted for some time before that moment. They might have been looking for that special mark to shoot when the time was right that girl fit the bill.

Plant or not, we all agree it was unforgettable TV. We won't forget her anytime soon.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Plant

She is prolly like the Miz's niece or a family member of someone else that works in WWE.

Noway Vince is giving a 10 year old a live mic

If the youtube account was made 2weeks ago how the hell did her sister get comments about her lil sister?, Were was the youtube channel promoted at?

And i think it does look like the same girl HBK super kicked.

And for everybody saying ohh its real...i got some very bad news, WRESTLING IS A WORK ALONG WITH THAT LITTLE GIRL


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> i think she was just a plant for tonights episode, but during the miz vs orton match i think that was real and they just gave her like 20 bucks to appear tonight


That makes NO sense. Seriously, read it back and think about it. If it was her REAL emotions when Miz took the title, then how the Hell could she become a plant when she accepts an award for that reaction lol.

Anyway, I think the obvious sign is that for her to be THAT upset she'd have to be a massive Orton fan - but she's a young girl so she's obviously part of the Cenation .


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ph3n0m said:


> That makes NO sense. Seriously, read it back and think about it. If it was her REAL emotions when Miz took the title, then how the Hell could she become a plant when she accepts an award for that reaction lol.


Easily. Because weeks ago when Miz won the title she was just a random fan in the crowd. Now, weeks later, they've contacted her, brought her backstage and decided to put her on RAW. And obviously by putting her on RAW, they would tell her what to say and do. So what he's trying to say is, in a way she BECAME a plant.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Klebold you silly goose, do you think this is TNA where there just happen to be Nasty Boyz marks wearing their merch?


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Isnt she the same girl, who was superkicked by HBK?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Dinky420 said:


> Easily. Because weeks ago when Miz won the title she was just a random fan in the crowd. Now, weeks later, they've contacted her, brought her backstage and decided to put her on RAW. And obviously by putting her on RAW, they would tell her what to say and do. So what he's trying to say is, in a way she BECAME a plant.


They contacted her because she made an unforgettable impression and the pop from the crowd proved that in spades. She's not a plant. She's a kid who got caught up in the emotion of the Miz winning and besting Orton.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes she was a plant. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd296h9ysvE&feature=related

/thread.


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

We'll i watched the youtube video with hbk superkick is looks like her the account being made 2 weeks ago along with other evidence she was a plant i allways had it in my mind when they made a huge deal out of here face when miz won the tittle NO BULLSHIT i was at work last week and fought to my myself i bet she was a plant and when she walked out tonight I JUST NEW PLANT !!!!!!!! i cant believe how stupid some of you guys are im sorry but the fact you think she wasnt is laughable onstly when she came out where you like omg this nobody is on raw thats cool wtf ?


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9ntrHjMc4M&feature=related

Watch 2:05 to 2:10

Looks like her to me.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I think she's a plant, because otherwise, why would she want to come to Raw and be humiliated by the same guy who caused her to have a meltdown? I know it's tv and exposure is everything, but you'd think if she was for real, if she hates Miz SO much, that she'd freak at him becoming WWE Champion, I doubt she'd want to meet him. Well, not unless they were paying her, lol.
> 
> I guess either way is possible, but they've NEVER used any other fan, ever on live television in a segment. Not even sign guy. Which tells me, WWE wanted to do something special for Miz's title reign to really push his image as an annoying jerk over the edge, so they planted a fan and used her. I've always thought the camera panning to that little girl RIGHT AFTER Miz won the WWE title was WAY too convenient.


Totally Agree with you and there must have been way more shocking face before in WWE history but they never used it.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, that's definitely not the same girl in that video.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Ummm sign guy was used in segments a bunch of times and hes definitely not a plant
This girl was legit, she even came out with her father.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah... because her father couldn't have just been an actor or something.

I think the girl in the video does look a lot like her but I can't be too sure, a side by side comparison would be nice, although it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Was it a plant who knows but it was really unexpected


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Those girls have similarities but look nothing alike.

Yall really think it wouldn't have been that hard for someone to radio in to stop the girl and her family before they left? Like someone said earlier, yall are giving the writers and producers way to much credit. You think they could have used some of that creativity on better story lines.

They knew they had gold as soon as the camera caught her expression, and I'm sure people started scrambling from that point until before they left, to get someone to stop them.


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

A plant is someone wwe pays to go in the crowd and chant stuff ect to get the crowd excited thinking its a fellow fan when its wwe staff and a ploy all along plants are used in all types of industrys but in this case a wrestlers neice has gone in the crowd pulled a pissed of face for the cameras than came out on slammy night and got some good pubcility for wwe to maKE you believe they care about the fans as if she was for real u's r fools
*Damn !*


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

fourmbegginer said:


> A plant is someone wwe pays to go in the crowd and chant stuff ect to get the crowd excited thinking its a fellow fan when its wwe staff and a ploy all along plants are used in all types of industrys but in this case a wrestlers neice has gone in the crowd pulled a pissed of face for the cameras than came out on slammy night and got some good pubcility for wwe to maKE you believe they care about the fans as if she was for real u's r fools
> *Damn !*


I hope you're not as stupid as your posts make you out to be.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I still don't see why it matters whether or not she was a plant. Your need to know all the facts about all the details is kind of sad, on both parts. I know we aren't marks (....) but must we be _SO_ discerning? It's ok to enjoy the show sometimes, right?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe the father contacted the WWE seeing as her face was everywhere, hoping for some royalties. Or he's a member of the IWC trying to latch on to those 15 minutes of fame


----------



## eyeslurking (Mar 18, 2008)

I definitely believe she was a plant, especially ever since the Miz used her in his promo the other week. 

Who cares though. Wrestling is fake, sometimes the fans are too. Either way, it was awesome.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

She wasn't a plant. At least I don't think she was.

Do you really think WWE would go through all that trouble and plan a worthless slammy award in advance? WWE don't even book their storylines in advance.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Come on the youtube account is the best part, heck she mentions it in her acceptences speech. "I like to thank my sister, tigerbutter09 for sticking up for me" I guess kids are making fun of her at school, and if you think that any 9 yr old wouldnt take the chance to get a free trip and go backstage and meet everyone then you are insane


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

dear god how thick are some people to assume a small angry girl is a plant. ¬_¬


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Chibi said:


> dear god how thick are some people to assume a small angry girl is a plant. ¬_¬


The fact that this is even up for discussion tells me they think creative are genius's who pull swerves at any given moment.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

All 9 year old girls look the same to you people?

Also HBK kicking girl was over 2 years ago now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You think that girl might have grown up a little, so she would have to be 6-7 when she got superkicked by shawn??? 

I know people are allowed their own opinions and all; but some people are just fucking stupid beyond words.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

She was definitely a plant. She would have been loooooooong gone out of the arena by the time WWE noticed her IWC stardom. Not just that, but how would WWE even have been able to locate where she was sitting from that one 2-second shot of her? None of it adds up. Somehow, I just can't see a WWE official running down some little girl after the show just because she made a funny face and they wanted to give her a SLAMMY. Anyone who believes that is pretty fucking delusional :lmao 

And come on, if her parents paid for a ticket with cash, there would seriously be no way WWE could have had any clue who she was even if they did know where she was sitting, or where to even begin looking for her. Not even the FBI could have pulled that shit off. And if her parents had paid for the tickets through a ticket broker with a credit card, it would have been very confidential information for the broker to divulge. There are many ways to acquire a ticket besides directly through a common ticket outlet. 

Bottom line, she _had_ to be a plant. I spent the rest of the night wondering how WWE could have found her after seeing her on Raw, and really there's no other explanation. Well... at least one that isn't completely far-fetched.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> She was definitely a plant. She would have been loooooooong gone out of the arena by the time WWE noticed her IWC stardom. Not just that, but how would WWE even have been able to locate where she was sitting from that one 2-second shot of her? None of it adds up. Somehow, I just can't see a WWE official running down some little girl after the show just because she made a funny face and they wanted to give her a SLAMMY. Anyone who believes that is pretty fucking delusional :lmao
> 
> And come on, if her parents paid for a ticket with cash, there would seriously be no way WWE could have had any clue who she was even if they did know where she was sitting, or where to even begin looking for her. Not even the FBI could have pulled that shit off. And if her parents had paid for the tickets through a ticket broker with a credit card, it would have been very confidential information for the broker to divulge. There are many ways to acquire a ticket besides directly through a common ticket outlet.
> 
> Bottom line, she _had_ to be a plant. I spent the rest of the night wondering how WWE could have found her after seeing her on Raw, and really there's no other explanation. Well... at least one that isn't completely far-fetched.


So if you had been at that show, and you had pulled the face, and became over, would you have kept quiet? Gone into hiding? So the wwe couldnt find you? 

If the wwe couldnt have found her then no big deal, instead of her coming out first for 30secs, they would of had Miz walk out and claim the Slammy straight away.

How old are you cos u can't be that naive about how hard it is to find people. If ur over 21 then please dont have children. 

My over/under bet is a ridic high 2 emails and a phonecall.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd imagine they'd have cameras looking for the best fan reaction during high-profile matches and she won that one, then they'd have said to her and her dad after the show her reaction was priceless and invited her to the Slammies episode.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Alverton said:


> So if you had been at that show, and you had pulled the face, and became over, would you have kept quiet? Gone into hiding? So the wwe couldnt find you?
> 
> If the wwe couldnt have found her then no big deal, instead of her coming out first for 30secs, they would of had Miz walk out and claim the Slammy straight away.
> 
> ...


They don't give slammy's to fans, moron. 

You will never become "over" by attending a WWE event (lol) and your precious Angry Miz Girl was a plant. 

Deal with it.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

She was *NOT* a plant. WWE saw her reaction and ran with it. The complete awkwardness of her appearance last night pretty much confirmed she was for real. No, it wasn't because she was 'ACTING' awkward. It's because she was actually awkward. If she was an actress she would've conveyed a lot better emotions when Miz started ripping on her. I don't know why people keep trying to convince themselves she was a plant, she wasn't. Orton's even tweeted about how he tried talking to her backstage but she was too awkward to hold a conversation.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

fourmbegginer said:


> A plant is someone wwe pays to go in the crowd and chant stuff ect to get the crowd excited thinking its a fellow fan when its wwe staff and a ploy all along plants are used in all types of industrys but in this case a wrestlers neice has gone in the crowd pulled a pissed of face for the cameras than came out on slammy night and got some good pubcility for wwe to maKE you believe they care about the fans as if she was for real u's r fools
> *Damn !*


Apparently this person hates periods or punctuation of any kind.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Samee said:


> She was *NOT* a plant. WWE saw her reaction and ran with it. The complete awkwardness of her appearance last night pretty much confirmed she was for real. No, it wasn't because she was 'ACTING' awkward. It's because she was actually awkward. If she was an actress she would've conveyed a lot better emotions when Miz started ripping on her. I don't know why people keep trying to convince themselves she was a plant, she wasn't. Orton's even tweeted about how he tried talking to her backstage but she was too awkward to hold a conversation.


She could have very easily been a relative of someone on the staff, or even a wrestler. Which doesn't necessary mean "plant", but it's really damn close. I'm pretty certain WWE knew who she was before they put the camera on her when Miz won the title. Just seems like a ton of work to go through just for one fan's facial expression. Despite how utterly hilarious it was no doubt.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

If it's so hard to track someone down in real life on the internet, how can 4chan do it whenever someone says something dumb on YouTube?

I'm actually surprised it matters to people. Everything else on the screen is scripted, and I fail to see how the moment was any less funny if she was a plant.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It wouldn't make her first appearence after Miz won the title any less funny, but it sure makes last night's segment a lot less funny.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

greyshark said:


> I would hope they at least gave her the chance to meet Randy Orton since she's supposedly a big fan.


Someone asked Randy about this on Twitter, he replied with this 2 hours ago -



> I saw her backstage and said hi, took a picture with her. Tried to get a convo going, but the kid had know idea wut to think!


:lmao


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> She could have very easily been a relative of someone on the staff, or even a wrestler. Which doesn't necessary mean "plant", but it's really damn close. I'm pretty certain WWE knew who she was before they put the camera on her when Miz won the title. Just seems like a ton of work to go through just for one fan's facial expression. Despite how utterly hilarious it was no doubt.


:hmm:

A ton of work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
People are paid to find crowd reactions.

Has a crowd reaction every got this over before? 

By your logic every single crowd reaction is a plant.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> She could have very easily been a relative of someone on the staff, or even a wrestler. Which doesn't necessary mean "plant", but it's really damn close. I'm pretty certain WWE knew who she was before they put the camera on her when Miz won the title. Just seems like a ton of work to go through just for one fan's facial expression. Despite how utterly hilarious it was no doubt.


You know what seems like a ton of work to go through? Planting a girl in the crowd just for a specific reaction for the cameras which would later be awarded with a Slammy..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> i think she was just a plant for tonights episode, but during the miz vs orton match i think that was real and they just gave her like 20 bucks to appear tonight


20 bucks? That's all?! WWE are some cheap bastards.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Alverton said:


> :hmm:
> 
> A ton of work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> People are paid to find crowd reactions.
> ...





Samee said:


> You know what seems like a ton of work to go through? Planting a girl in the crowd just for a specific reaction for the cameras which would later be awarded with a Slammy..












lol


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> It wouldn't make her first appearence after Miz won the title any less funny, but it sure makes last night's segment a lot less funny.


The funniest thing about that was David Arquette heeling it up in that ridiculous outfit, anyway. The rest of it was kind of dull.

Pretty funny that she outpopped certain prominent midcarders, though.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> lol


Disturbing pic is disturbing. :no:


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The WWE can easily find people who attend their events. Its just the matter of contacting the arena and finding out who was attending that particular event.
If her parents paid in cash then that would be a hindrance for them to find her but it wouldn't stop them completely. Especially if they were going to base a Miz promo around her.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I think she was a table.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Maybe the father contacted the WWE seeing as her face was everywhere, hoping for some royalties. Or he's a member of the IWC trying to latch on to those 15 minutes of fame


This. 

Is it really that big of a stretch that the family saw WWE using this shot of the girl the very next RAW after Miz won and decided to contact the WWE? Either to ask them to stop using it or seeking royalties, and the WWE offered them an appearance on the Slammy's instead? Extremely possible


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Seriously, it's a 9 year old girl that was the subject of a small internet meme. 4Chan probably tracked her down for the WWE without even being asked.


----------



## MFoley (May 3, 2006)

hopefully she at least got to meet people backstage and get some autographs and such


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You people really think the parents or the kid contacted the WWE? Really? What do you think they did, call up Vince and say "hey my daughter made a funny face on RAW, would you like to give her a Slammy?" Not to mention tracking her down would have been a lot of trouble, if not downright impossible, just to have a little promo with her.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> They don't give slammy's to fans, moron.
> 
> You will never become "over" by attending a WWE event (lol) and your precious Angry Miz Girl was a plant.
> 
> Deal with it.


see. stupid person


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

Pyro™;9133981 said:


> I think she's a plant, because otherwise, why would she want to come to Raw and be humiliated by the same guy who caused her to have a meltdown? I know it's tv and exposure is everything, but you'd think if she was for real, if she hates Miz SO much, that she'd freak at him becoming WWE Champion, I doubt she'd want to meet him. Well, not unless they were paying her, lol.
> 
> I guess either way is possible, but they've NEVER used any other fan, ever on live television in a segment. Not even sign guy. Which tells me, WWE wanted to do something special for Miz's title reign to really push his image as an annoying jerk over the edge, so they planted a fan and used her. I've always thought the camera panning to that little girl RIGHT AFTER Miz won the WWE title was WAY too convenient.



You think it would have been hard to make her go on RAW? Hey little girl how would you like to come to WWE Raw next week and be LIVE on TV and then go backstage and meet all of your heros including John Cena on a 1 to 1 basis?

As people said, the before and after thing, the before is blurry and the after is still. WWE has multiple cameras panning the arena for good reactions as something big happens, its not hard to imagine that eventually they're bound to strike gold with one.

Not a plant in my opinion.


EDIT: Also I suppose Orton on twitter saying she got picture etc with him and she didn't know what to say when she saw him was just kayfabe right?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

MFoley said:


> hopefully she at least got to meet people backstage and get some autographs and such


According to Orton's twitter, she was a big fan, and she got to meet him backstage, and got a picture and an autograph with him.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

ok so i emaild the youtube account and asked her how did the WWE contact her sister and this is what she said...




> We got a hold of them first and then they called us back and it went from there.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

not a plant....wwe had their eye on her for the night tho....
Did u not see the promo Miz executed the week after his victorty?
he called her "Miz" girl and showed a reaction shot of her not shown on TV. 
It was her "surprised" reaction.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Who the fuck knows? It's 50:50 really.
Hell, I'm going with the plant.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

there are things called CAMERAS and a man called a DIRECTOR. the cameras look around for people and shots and the DIRECTOR orders which CAMERAS to use.

its THAT simple! now everyone calling it a " plant " go wank over the x files and stop being stupid


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I was shocked when she showed up on Raw.

It's just weird how they tracked her down and how convient that the camera captured her face after Miz's win.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MFoley said:


> hopefully she at least got to meet people backstage and get some autographs and such


Yeah she got a picture with Randy Orton and met people backstage.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, if kids were giving her a lot of crap like the sister said on the Tube, it'd make sense for the father to contact the WWE for causing this and maybe they felt they'd make things right by having her get a slammy and appear on Raw.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think that she was a plant. They just spotted her in the crowd making that face like any other person. The only difference between her reaction and others is that hers was popular on the internet and the WWE is doing all they can to build heat on Miz as a coward champion, so WWE decides to use her. It was not more fake than when they put the camera on women in the audience who are crying over Cena being "fired".


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm guessing she was a plant. If she wasn't how the heck did they contact her? By the time they saw that they would have had to have ran to her, got her information and said, "you'll be hearing from us soon."
> 
> Plant all the way.


Come on man, you think a billion dollar corporation doesn't have the resources to track anyone down, no less a little girl who hit the internet the moment after she aired on Raw? McMahon contacts this person, who contacts this person, who knows this person, who can find whoever the hell they want. It's called inside connects.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm guessing she was a plant. If she wasn't how the heck did they contact her? By the time they saw that they would have had to have ran to her, got her information and said, "you'll be hearing from us soon."
> 
> Plant all the way.


Raw goes off air and announce for her to come to the ring... 
OR wait for her to leave through the exit, and approach her.



The Monster's Boss said:


> I was shocked when she showed up on Raw.
> 
> It's just weird how they tracked her down and how convient that the camera captured her face after Miz's win.


There is more than one camera, you know. You have 8 cameras focused on 8 different children. The director is watching all 8 screens and when he saw that girl, he switched the feed to the camera taping her. Hence Miz airing video footage of her not looking angry.


As for tracking her down, they probably pulled her out after the show. Or tracked her down. It shouldn't be that hard to find her...


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

The wonders of the internet.Somebody probably tracked her down through Facebook or something of the like.She seemed highly uncomfortable last night, so I'm gonna come down on the side of "not a plant"


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't care if she was a plant or not, it does not matter. Seeing her reaction the night Miz won was epic...plant or not, that is all that matters, at least to me.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Jesse Matthews said:


> ok so i emaild the youtube account and asked her how did the WWE contact her sister and this is what she said...


oh ok so she wasn't a plant after all


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Highly doubt it was actually her considering she looked about 5 years older.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the people that believe she's a plant are the same people that believe in stupid conspiracy theories about UFOs and the like. All the evidence points to her not being a plant.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

In my opinion she was just a fan that portrayed the exact emotion that the WWE was looking for when the Miz cashed in. The WWE then saw the tremendous reaction that the ''angry Miz girl'' generated, and ran with it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

She wasn't a plant! I can tell a plant a mile off.


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been flip flopping on this topic for a while.

As much as people act like they know for a fact whether she's a plant or not, we'll never know. And who really cares? Its a waste of time to worry about stupid stuff like this


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

rcc said:


> I think the people that believe she's a plant are the same people that believe in stupid conspiracy theories about UFOs and the like. All the evidence points to her not being a plant.


100% this.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

TeaZy said:


> Highly doubt it was actually her considering she looked about 5 years older.


Okay, Im glad Im not the only one who thought that. On TV she looked like she was maybe 10-12 but when she showed up she looked like she was maybe 15 or 16.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> According to Orton's twitter, she was a big fan, and she got to meet him backstage, and got a picture and an autograph with him.


There you go, she wasn't a plant. End of discussion.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Randy Orton fan? We all know thats impossible!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Rah said:


> Raw goes off air and announce for her to come to the ring...
> OR wait for her to leave through the exit, and approach her.
> There is more than one camera, you know. You have 8 cameras focused on 8 different children. The director is watching all 8 screens and when he saw that girl, he switched the feed to the camera taping her. Hence Miz airing video footage of her not looking angry.
> 
> ...


Duh.

Obviously there is more than one camera and the director is watching the screens... however, I find it interesting that out of thousands of people that attended HER reaction coicidently gets captured.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

I say she wasnt a plant. But if they did, it was pretty good.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

If she was a plant. What was the point then? Nothing came of it other than the buzz on the internet and her getting an award and the Miz taking it away. Do you think they planned it all?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Duh.
> 
> Obviously there is more than one camera and the director is watching the screens... however, I find it interesting that out of thousands of people that attended HER reaction coicidently gets captured.


Yeah, I find that a bit peculiar too. More-so the fact they decided to track her down, fly her to another city, and give her an award just because of it. Seems like a bit much. 

I think people just want to believe she wasn't a plant for their own sake. In hopes that they attend a WWE event and get noticed the way she _apparently_ did. Now thousands of fans all over the world will be making the most ridiculous faces every time ANYTHING happens on television in hopes they get a Slammy for it. It was actually a genius idea by WWE and their cameramen will have a lot less difficult time finding fans making funny faces.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> If she was a plant. What was the point then? Nothing came of it other than the buzz on the internet and her getting an award and the Miz taking it away. Do you think they planned it all?


Really? You honestly think that kids in the crowd won't be doing ridiculous faces and over-the-top reactions to big moments now that they think they might get 5 minutes of fame on WWE TV?

WWE plants fans all the time, this could have just been another common plant and when it got as big as it did thanks to the internet they decided to spin it as a way to bring up crowd reactions from here on out, by making anyone think they can get TV time by reacting ridiculously.


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

I was a professional child actor at her age. What she did didn't strike me as good enough for her to be an actor. Some industry experience doesn't qualify me as an authority on child actors, but the kids who 'did the rounds' at auditions when I was that age were considerably better.

Obviously the Slammy bit was rehearsed, but I don't know if she was a plant initially. It would be interesting to chase the sort-of meme she had going to see if it originated on a WWE-owned site or not.

If they'd had that girl who screamed during one particular Cena match like a fucking air raid siren I totally would have bought it as legit.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh dear, this is still going?

*She was not a fucking plant and the WWE did not track her down, her family contacted the WWE.*

For fucks sake, close this thread already.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait, she won a slammy? Really? :lmao:lmao


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Whatever she was, she seems like a nice girl and the face is awesome. So, congrats on her Slammy. I know people that did less to win one (Laycool).


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lol people think she was a plant?


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

peowulf said:


> So, congrats on her Slammy. I know people that did less to win one (Laycool).


I know that Michelle done someone to win hers.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

If she wasn't a plant then how would WWE have gotten in touch with her after the show then though?


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Duh.
> 
> Obviously there is more than one camera and the director is watching the screens... however, I find it interesting that out of thousands of people that attended HER reaction coicidently gets captured.


fpalm

I just explained how they showed her. It was just a coincidence one of the children had that facial reaction. WWE couldn't guarantee anything. Hell, there was a 50% chance nothing would have happened and we wouldn't have her win anything.

I'd guarantee you there were worse reactions in the crowd, but the cameras weren't focused on her.


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

SHE WAS A PLANT END OF STORY END THIS THREAD ALLREADY


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> If she wasn't a plant then how would WWE have gotten in touch with her after the show then though?


They didn't! HER FAMILY contacted WWE!

Bah gawd!

Remember at WrestleMania 22 when Cena defeated HHH and they IMMEDIATELY cut to that guy in the crowd with his arms in the air looking in absolute disbelief? At the time, that was as good a reaction as Angry Miz girl, and just like Angry Miz girl, he was just a fan and the cameras were in the right place at the right time.


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaoSHE WAS A PLANT 
THIS IS WWE SHE WAS A GODDAMN PLANT YOU PEOPLE REAlly piss me of sometimes you wouldnt read my threads about important shit but crap like this gets 20 pages wtf guys wtf and yous think im a moron we should be making great threads about 2010 instead we have JEFF HARDY IS A DRUG ADDICT MATT HARDYS FATT and so on wtf guys grow up you really think anything in wwe is real ? 
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 
fools


----------



## green_machine (Jul 29, 2010)

Whether she was a plant or not, at least she can do facial expressions much better than most of the roster.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

fourmbegginer said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaoSHE WAS A PLANT
> THIS IS WWE SHE WAS A GODDAMN PLANT YOU PEOPLE REAlly piss me of sometimes you wouldnt read my threads about important shit but crap like this gets 20 pages wtf guys wtf and yous think im a moron we should be making great threads about 2010 instead we have JEFF HARDY IS A DRUG ADDICT MATT HARDYS FATT and so on wtf guys grow up you really think anything in wwe is real ?
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> fools


She wasn't a plant.


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

SAME are u serious i fought you where smarter than this


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

If she was a plant chances are she wouldn't have looked like she was about to piss herself when she won her Slammy. As for why she looked older, you'll be amazed at what a difference lighting, clothes and makeup can make to a person's appearance.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I know she was not a plant because I made the exact same face.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

who cares if she was a plant. this shows how boring RAW has become
that this got 18 pages...is there nothing else to talk about from a 3 hour show


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

fourmbegginer said:


> SAME are u serious i fought you where smarter than this


MORON and all the others thinking shes a plant. fucking wise up and go wank over the x files you sad bastards, learn what directors do


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

fourmbegginer said:


> SAME are u serious i fought you where smarter than this


Who's Same?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just gonna go right ahead and say I don't know. 

I can't tell you if she was a plant or not, maybe she was, maybe she wasn't. 

In the end it was a fun little bit of TV that'll be forgotten in a couple of weeks. The whole point of the show is you watch and react as if it's real, that's the fun of WWE.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

18 pages on this. IWC at its finest, right here, in this thread.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know where anyone got the idea that she was a plant. Wasn't that her father who came out with her when she was introduced? He looked like nobody I knew.

The simple answer to this so we don't have to wrack our brains over it is that creative saw her face and ran with it. Her reaction was too golden, after all. I mean come on, she outpoped 90% of the WWE Roster. Of course they'd gladly ask her to appear.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Doubt she was a plant, but she looked way older than fucking 9 years old.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Doubt she was a plant, but she looked way older than fucking 9 years old.


That would be down to a combination of her being 10 years old and the WWE stylists.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Unsexed said:


> That would be down to a combination of her being 10 years old and the WWE stylists.


She isn't 10, Miz even said she was 9.



THEMIZ said:


> If anyone deserves this Slammy, it isn't a *nine year old girl*. It's me!


Or something along those lines.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> She isn't 10, Miz even said she was 9.


Her sister said 10. I'm going to believe her.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This may be the most controversial topic in WWE history. Even more than the Montreal Screwjob. lol.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

She was interviewed for WWE.com.


http://www.facebook.com/notes/wwe-monday-night-raw/miz-girl-cayley-takes-the-slammy/177924572226352


That young girl’s expression of anger caught by the WWE cameras spread virally on the Internet, and the girl became known as “The Miz Girl.” The new WWE Champion even showed her picture on Raw the following week as part of his championship celebration.



At the 2010 Slammy Awards, the girl, named Cayley, won the Slammy for WWE Universe Fan Reaction of the Year. WWE.com’s Joey Styles interviewed Cayley moments after winning the award – and having it stolen away by The Miz.



WWE.COM: We’ve all seen that angry face … what exactly were you thinking when you saw The Miz win the WWE Championship from Randy Orton?



CAYLEY: That, wow, wrestling’s gone downhill!



WWE.COM: That’s pretty harsh! You really dislike The Miz that much?



CAYLEY: No, not that much.



WWE.COM: So, as angry as you were when you saw The Miz win the WWE Title, will you be equally as happy when someone defeats The Miz?



CAYLEY: Well, it depends on who beats him.



WWE.COM: Who would you like to see defeat The Miz for the WWE Title?



CAYLEY: Randy Orton, of course!



WWE.COM: Who is your favorite WWE Superstar?



CAYLEY: Randy Orton!



WWE.COM: How long have you been a WWE fan?



CAYLEY: About two years... Randy’s been my all-time favorite.



WWE.COM: What is it about Orton that you like so much?



CAYLEY: He’s really cool...



WWE.COM: OK, so what final words do you have for The Miz, who will read this interview?



CAYLEY: Good job … but prepare to be beaten!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The questions are longer than the answers - Cayley don't fuck around son!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

elo said:


> The questions are longer than the answers - Cayley don't fuck around son!


She cut a short promo at the end that was better than any babyface promo in a long time!


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cayley's awesome.  That's all I got to say now.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> WWE.COM: We’ve all seen that angry face … what exactly were you thinking when you saw The Miz win the WWE Championship from Randy Orton?
> 
> 
> 
> CAYLEY: That, wow, wrestling’s gone downhill!


fpalm they're starting young, I see...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cayley is the anonymous general manager.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not sure which about that "interview" is worse, the incredibly boring 1-line responses that girl gave, or the retarded obvious-as-hell questions the reporter asked her.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Cayley is the anonymous general manager.


That seems more like a TNA move. lol.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> That seems more like a TNA move. lol.


*WHAT'S THE MIZ GIRL DOING IN THE iMPACT ZONE?!*


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> I'm not sure which about that "interview" is worse, the incredibly boring 1-line responses that girl gave, or the retarded obvious-as-hell questions the reporter asked her.


It's Joey Styles asking the questions. Since when has he ever said anything less than obvious.

And she's 10 fucking years old. Do you expect her to answer complicated questions and give long answers to a person she met maybe 10 minutes before the interview?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

elo said:


> The questions are longer than the answers - Cayley don't fuck around son!


She learned that from watching Orton, master of the one word promo.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> SWWE.COM: We’ve all seen that angry face … what exactly were you thinking when you saw The Miz win the WWE Championship from Randy Orton?
> 
> CAYLEY: That, wow, wrestling’s gone downhill!


She wasn't the only one thinking that.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Azuran said:


> She wasn't the only one thinking that.


No, she wasn't!


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Yeah, I find that a bit peculiar too. More-so the fact they decided to track her down, fly her to another city, and give her an award just because of it. Seems like a bit much.
> 
> I think people just want to believe she wasn't a plant for their own sake. In hopes that they attend a WWE event and get noticed the way she _apparently_ did. Now thousands of fans all over the world will be making the most ridiculous faces every time ANYTHING happens on television in hopes they get a Slammy for it. It was actually a genius idea by WWE and their cameramen will have a lot less difficult time finding fans making funny faces.


Except her sister said *she* contacted WWE, after Miz girl's reaction was shown throughout those video promos. 

Not to mention that Orton said she was a big fan, yet really awkward. 

Those two statement clearly points to "not a plant".


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Heh, boring responses? She's a little girl I'm sure my little sister would answer like that. If she was in fact a plant, you'd think they'd script here interview. All the interview showed me was she is just a normal little kid who didn't like seeing the heel win the title.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So her sister said they called the WWE first? What could they have possibly said? "Hey my daughter made a funny face on RAW, would you like her to appear again?" Either way is possible and unless someone comes out and confirms it, I guess we'll never be sure but I think it's more believable that she was plant.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

...and MIZ confirms that she was NOT a fucking plant!



> What Was It Like Meeting "Miz Girl" Cayley On Monday's Slammy RAW:
> 
> "Yes yes. The angry Miz girl! Aw, man that was arguably one of my favorite moments. That little girl literally made my WWE Championship win. When I got backstage, the only thing anyone could talk about was that little girl's scowling face, being so mad at me. And as soon as I saw it I thought "that's the exact fan reaction I wanted out of the crowd." And sometimes you don't get that. Sometimes fans see the camera and go "Oh, hey. I'm on camera." She didn't see it. You could see the passion that she had for Randy Orton and how mad she was that he lost. It made my day. *I guess the dad actually called, because the next week, in my address, I talked about the fan reaction being one of shock and anger and I showed her picture again. So her dad called up and said that she was more than willing to come back if we ever needed her. So, of course, being WWE like we are, we totally leapt at the opportunity and took the reins."*
> 
> "And just going out there and getting on one knee…I mean, how do you talk to a little girl and then take something from a kid? You have to be so nice to them so that they trust you, and then you take it from them. And then they get really really mad. It was so great. And backstage, she was the shyest little girl. It was so cute to see her back there and everyone told me that when Randy came up to her she gave him a big hug and she was so shy and nervous that she couldn't talk. And then to watch her go out there and start thanking her dad and her mom and her family. And then me, being the big bully that I am, taking the Slammy away from her. [laughs]"


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

> - WWE Champion The Miz took part in a conference call with media yesterday to promote this weekend’s WWE Tribute to the Troops special on NBC. Here are some highlights, courtesy of IGN:
> 
> What was it like meeting and doing a RAW Slammy segment with little 9-year-old Cayley? Aka “Miz Girl.” Aka “Scowly.”
> 
> The Miz: [laughs] Yes yes. The angry Miz girl! Aw, man that was arguably one of my favorite moments. That little girl literally made my WWE Championship win. When I got backstage, the only thing anyone could talk about was that little girl’s scowling face, being so mad at me. And as soon as I saw it I thought “that’s the exact fan reaction I wanted out of the crowd.” And sometimes you don’t get that. Sometimes fans see the camera and go “Oh, hey. I’m on camera.” She didn’t see it. You could see the passion that she had for Randy Orton and how mad she was that he lost. It made my day. I guess the dad actually called, because the next week, in my address, I talked about the fan reaction being one of shock and anger and I showed her picture again. So her dad called up and said that she was more than willing to come back if we ever needed her. So, of course, being WWE like we are, we totally leapt at he opportunity and took the reins.


So apparently the dad called after Miz showed her again the next week.



aww, beat me to it.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Amazing. So everyone who said she was a plant just got shot down.


She would make a good plant.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

yoseftigger said:


> Except her sister said *she* contacted WWE, after Miz girl's reaction was shown throughout those video promos.
> 
> Not to mention that Orton said she was a big fan, yet really awkward.
> 
> Those two statement clearly points to "not a plant".


Win! 8*D


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> Amazing. So everyone who said she was a plant just got shot down.
> 
> 
> She would make a good plant.


I said she wasn't on the like the second page and this thread continued going? LOL. Of course she wasn't a plant..she's a Orton fan who was angry that the Miz backed up what he said. Used to see that kind of shit all the time during the heel Rick Rude/Undertaker/Rock years.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Why would Miz's and Orton's statements make her not a plant? It's not like they would reveal if she was one. They work for WWE, they're not gonna say"Oh, that girl was just a plant". Them claiming the dad/sister contacted WWE confirms nothing, they say what WWE wants them too.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Why would Miz's and Orton's statements make her not a plant? It's not like they would reveal if she was one. They work for WWE, they're not gonna say"Oh, that girl was just a plant". Them claiming the dad/sister contacted WWE confirms nothing, they say what WWE wants them too.


This isn't the old days anymore when everyone keeps to the storylines.

The girl is legit.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

She is not a plant. She has very long hair, but it is not green and she obviously has human features. Der


----------



## dante1st (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been on wrestling message boards since 2000. I've literally never read a thread that made me as infuriated as this one. I've literally never seen a group of people so FUCKING clueless in my life.

WHAT THE FUCK. Of course she's NOT A FUCKING PLANT YOU STUPID, MORONIC, SIMPLE-MINDED IMBECILES.

And this goes for both sides. For the people who's seriously saying, "oh yeah, she was told what to do at the Slammy's though." REALLY??????????????????? NO FUCKING SHIT. Why are you even stooping to that level to even make THAT argument, of fucking course she was ACTING at the Slammys.

Ok, back to the even BIGGER morons who actually thinks she's a PLANT. I got two words for you that debunks your idea: Mic skills.


Did you hear her fucking mic skills? Of course she's not a plant. OMG.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> That seems more like a TNA move. lol.


:lmao


----------



## bkkcheesepie (Dec 18, 2010)

Xiphias said:


> She is not a plant. She has very long hair, but it is not green and she obviously has human features. Der


+1 HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Brettles (Mar 21, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> I said she wasn't on the like the second page and this thread continued going? LOL. Of course she wasn't a plant..she's a Orton fan who was angry that the Miz backed up what he said. *Used to see that kind of shit all the time during the heel Rick Rude/Undertaker/Rock years*.


wtf has that got to do with anything??


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think she was


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

dante1st said:


> I've been on wrestling message boards since 2000. I've literally never read a thread that made me as infuriated as this one. I've literally never seen a group of people so FUCKING clueless in my life.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK. Of course she's NOT A FUCKING PLANT YOU STUPID, MORONIC, SIMPLE-MINDED IMBECILES.
> 
> ...


Does that mean that Orton and Otunga aren't plants either??


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Why would WWE get a plant with mic skills? It'd give them away. Plus plant does not mean paid actor/actress, it could have easily been the daughter of an employee or something similar. Either way, WWE giving her a slammy makes me think she is a plant. Orton and Miz's statements have no effect on me.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Why would WWE get a plant with mic skills? It'd give them away. Plus plant does not mean paid actor/actress, it could have easily been the daughter of an employee or something similar. Either way, WWE giving her a slammy makes me think she is a plant. Orton and Miz's statements have no effect on me.


What about her sister's statement?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

So far, everything in this thread proves absolutely NOTHING. I mean, if you're going to try and convince fans that a girl isn't a plant, you're not going to use a girl that's not going to act awkwardly and you're not going to have the 2 stars involved not further sell it by posting about their encounter on their Twitter page right? 

Either way, the WWE went out of their way to make the whole thing work for whatever reason regardless of whether or not she is or is not a plant.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

You know there's something wrong when the most talked about thin in wrestling is a 10 year old girl and whether she was a plant or not. Wow, lol.


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

She Was A Plant Close Thread/


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

Rah said:


> You know there's something wrong when the most talked about thin in wrestling is a 10 year old girl and whether she was a plant or not. Wow, lol.


THANK YOU / Close thread please this is killing my love of this fourm


----------



## NDZ (Nov 18, 2008)

I think she was, especially considering this came up just before the slammys. I think the camera was setup for her and it was a way to help push the Miz as world champion. I even wonder if she had any of her relatives with her during that night. The WWE wanted to make it look real and they did until she appeared again on T.V. Plus how did the WWE contacted her when they didn't even announce it on T.V. Did they asked for her phone number right after the show?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

NDZ said:


> Plus how did the WWE contacted her when they didn't even announce it on T.V. Did they asked for her phone number right after the show?


Does anybody know how to read a frickin' thread? It's been mentioned multiple times already.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

The people who think she isn't a "plant" are morons.

End of discussion.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Anybody who says this bullshit about piped in reactions and audience plants is fucking stupid.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

Holy shit I now believe. I'm sorry for ever doubting the morons on here who tried to convince me and others.

After her promo as the ghost of christmas future on this past Raw, I now believe.

She was a plant all along......


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Vintage™;9157465 said:


> Anybody who says this bullshit about piped in reactions and audience plants is fucking stupid.


No, we're not all terminally delusional about the pseudo-realistic nature of WWE, let alone any professional wrestling promotion. It's too bad you're unable to comprehend that and continue on with your own little world. I guess that's what WWE wants their fans to be fed and you seem to happily eat it up. Good job.

And I like how Alverton dedicates this entire matter to a fucking signature.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

mgman said:


> No, we're not all terminally delusional about the pseudo-realistic nature of WWE, let alone any professional wrestling promotion. It's too bad you're unable to comprehend that and continue on with your own little world. I guess that's what WWE wants their fans to be fed and you seem to happily eat it up. Good job.
> 
> And I like how Alverton dedicates this entire matter to a fucking signature.


:lmao

I dedicated my signature to all the fucking idiots, blockheads, boneheads, cretins, dimwits, dorks, dumbbells, dunces, fools, ignoramus's, imbecile's, jerk's, moron's, muttonhead's, nincompoop's, nitwits, pinheads, simpletons, twits, Knuckleheads and finally to all the so very very very STUPID people *who think 'the miz girl' was a plant.*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I applaud your ability to recite a vast list of terms all referring to stupidity (From which I get the assumption that you were either called all these words at some point in your life or you just have way too much time on your hands. In the latter case, if this is the best you do with that time, I can't imagine how you go on everyday. Either way, it doesn't make you look good or any more intelligent to cite all those classes of people who inexplicably fall together on the basis of a common assumption*).

Do you enjoy just getting ideas and statements out of your ass without so much as justification to backup your claims? Because from the way it seems, you seem to be showing yourself as nothing more than a tourettes-ridden, pompous, arrogant, pretentious know-it-all with the tendancy to repeat your stand and not elaborate a damn thing.

Care to explain on what grounds people are deemed such names because of their belief that she's not a plant? Please, do tell. And try to be more coherent. Putting up another list of groups of people in your post isn't going to make an impact.

*You sure have a strange mindset to dedicate that sig to groups like dorks, dunces and jerks for example. And thanks for being hypocritical by showing off just how stupid YOU are: I see nothing but redundance in your "dedication list". Don't know what's so redundant in your list? Then get a fuckin' clue.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

mgman said:


> I applaud your ability to recite a vast list of terms all referring to stupidity (From which I get the assumption that you were either called all these words at some point in your life or you just have way too much time on your hands. In the latter case, if this is the best you do with that time, I can't imagine how you go on everyday. Either way, it doesn't make you look good or any more intelligent to cite all those classes of people who inexplicably fall together on the basis of a common assumption*).
> 
> Do you enjoy just getting ideas and statements out of your ass without so much as justification to backup your claims? Because from the way it seems, you seem to be showing yourself as nothing more than a tourettes-ridden, pompous, arrogant, pretentious know-it-all with the tendancy to repeat your stand and not elaborating a damn thing.
> 
> ...


Whoa dude . . . relax.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Nobody knows for sure...


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

greyshark said:


> Whoa dude . . . relax.


I'm sorry.

Sometimes even on the internet, posts like Alverton's can piss some people off.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

ME WANT COMMON SENSE AND LOGIC. 

People ask questions and were answered with a little bit of common sense and logic, from me and a lot of other posters. 

In return all we got was stubbornly 'but she was a plant, I don't care what u say'. This annoyed me, mainly cos NO-ONE could think of a good reason why she would be a plant. Im not calling people stupid for their thinking, their opinion, their belief that she is a plant. Im calling the idea of thinking she is a plant without any rhythm and reason, any facts or knowledge absolutely ridiculously stupid. 

But alas I feel arguing with you will be very similar to; 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh33bGAxl58

Just curious why you felt the need to start an account to post no new information, (just stubbornly say 'she was a plant, deal with it') and also attack me?


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

mgman said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Sometimes even on the internet, posts like Alverton's can piss some people off.


No worries - I try to remember that it's hard enough to change someone's mind on a topic in real life, let alone the internet, so there's no point in getting too worked up about stuff on here.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

> ME WANT COMMON SENSE AND LOGIC
> ...
> But alas I feel arguing with you will be very similar to;
> 
> [Obnoxious Family Guy Video Clip Link]


Real display of maturity there, buddy. You make it seem like this forum, or just you, enjoy your lack of logic and common sense. For the sake of everybody else, stop glorifying stupidity. Good job quoting Family Guy, btw. 

I suggest you look over your own post carefully, then try to skim through this topic yourself. I did indeed see plausible reasons as to why the girl is a plant. Others shot down these suggestions with other "proofs" that she's not a plant. But even those counter-proofs can be discredited at least just as much.

Refer to floyd2386's post on page 22. THAT's part of the reason I registered here.

Skimming through a 23 (now 24) page flamewar isn't the effective way of getting ALL that has been said from both viewpoints.


----------



## Alverton (Mar 26, 2008)

mgman said:


> The people who think she isn't a "plant" are morons.
> 
> End of discussion.


Fwiw I saw this thread straight away and I posted on the 1st few pages and I've been fascinated by it ever since.


I know t'internet is a breeding ground for insecure people attacking others for no basis or justification, but I asked and you didn't reply. 

So on that note.
I'm sorry. 
My fault for engaging with you in this discussion. 

I think you've helped this thread no end with valid points for an against. You are a credit to the human race, and someone who I for one will be honoured and privileged to discuss topics in the future. May your children and your children's children have long and happy lives. Good luck and Good night.


----------



## Chris_Walmer (Oct 30, 2009)

Of course she was a planet. If she wasn't, how would WWE have gotten in touch with her? How would they even know who she is? It's not like they put out an ad asking her to get in touch with the company.


----------



## Chris_Walmer (Oct 30, 2009)

rcc said:


> People are acting like it she would've hard to track down. This would've been the grueling search effort WWE would have had to put in:
> 
> "Hi, Ticketek. It's WWE. Could we please have the name and number of the fans in seats 355 and 356, Row 20, Section 5."
> 
> ...


That's confidential information you fool. You can't just call up Ticketmaster or whatever and get them to tell you the name and address of someone who bought a ticket.


----------



## lorenz75 (Feb 19, 2010)

Plant


----------



## samsam1704 (Dec 22, 2010)

Personally i dont think so, saw a story on how they conatcted the girl and it sounded legit.


----------

